# Seat Ibiza MK1 VR6 RWD



## edo_16v (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello to all,

I'm Edin from Bosnia..

This is my low budget RWD project..


----------



## edo_16v (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## edo_16v (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

i'm lovin this. you get it running yet?


----------



## vr6inside98 (Nov 8, 2008)

pretty sick bro, give you alotta props


----------



## quique (Jun 7, 2009)

excelent project man, let us see more pics about it


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice build :thumbup:


----------



## halitzor (Dec 26, 2007)

Coooooool! 


I might be traveling europe next year, if so I'm looking you up to come see this!


----------



## edo_16v (Jul 10, 2010)

@halitzor welcome


----------



## vundrwagn (Aug 27, 2010)

dunno bout that muffler.


----------



## xjoex (Aug 19, 2010)

thats awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Freeternity (Jun 1, 2010)

cool projekt :thumbup:


----------



## mohamed ibiza (Sep 15, 2010)

i just wanna say one word .. 

u r a CREATOR !


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

this is amazing!!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## edo_16v (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks to all :beer:


----------



## G0lf3r (Apr 2, 2009)

vundrwagn said:


> dunno bout that muffler.



or how the harness is attached..


Well done on the swap, looks good.
I bet it's a blast to drive.


----------



## The Jazz Man24 (Oct 23, 2010)

Man...this looks wicked now!!
I'm lookin 2 do somethin similar to my mk1 ibiza also;
i would be extremely greatful if you could let me know any companies that u bought parts from (roll cage, racing springs) etc.
It's really difficult to find parts for these things cos of their rarity!!
Any help will be much appreciated,
Josh


----------

